# AMP cities



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

Does anyone have a list of cities where AMP is available? 

For all the press last fall about AMP they don't seem to be rolling it out that fast.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's a rather expensive-looking POS.

They can't afford it


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm in Chicago. Seems like they're planning a rollout here soon. It seems like a waste to me. I was sent a glowstache and have hardly ever used it.








I think the "secret to smoother pick ups" is to have riders who know how to use the app and the system properly. They should focus on that.

I haven't tapped on "Order Amp". Don't believe I will.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Uberana said:


> I think the "secret to smoother pick ups" is to have riders who know how to use the app and the system properly.


I totally agree! I can't believe how many passengers place a pin where they will not be and I can't believe how many passengers want you to pick them up where I cannot or it is unsafe/illegal to do so. Just the other day, a pax in Boston wanted me to stop right in the middle of a road jam-packed with traffic moving 45 mph and no shoulder.


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uberana said:


> I'm in Chicago. Seems like they're planning a rollout here soon. It seems like a waste to me. I was sent a glowstache and have hardly ever used it.
> 
> View attachment 107248
> 
> ...


Sell on ebay


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I just received my AMP today...even though I already paired it to my phone, I'm considering not using it. Seems like it might attract unwanted attention unless I turn it off when not enroute to Pax.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Denver just started it, mine should be here by end of week


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

So tried using my AMP last night. It didn't do what it's supposed to do. It just sat on my dash and glowed....nothing else. Guess it's not really working in my driving area yet. Then why did they send it to me?!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PatsFan said:


> Does anyone have a list of cities where AMP is available?
> 
> For all the press last fall about AMP they don't seem to be rolling it out that fast.


No worries! Even with the amp, you'll still make less than minimum wage after taxes. Happy driving.


----------

